# Transfer of Tivo Stream 4K downloaded files to cTiVo



## elmeng (Mar 7, 2009)

I like the cTivo app when doing commercials skips then transferring them to Apple TV. But since cutting the cable Tv cord to my Roamio box I was hoping there was a way to get cTiVo to find the TiVo Stream 4k box and it's files, i.e. Sling TV, uTube TV dvr recorded programs, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

elmeng said:


> I like the cTivo app when doing commercials skips then transferring them to Apple TV. But since cutting the cable Tv cord to my Roamio box I was hoping there was a way to get cTiVo to find the TiVo Stream 4k box and it's files, i.e. Sling TV, uTube TV dvr recorded programs, etc.
> 
> Any ideas?


The TiVo stream 4K is android TV with Preparatory recommendation software by TiVo. That’s all it is.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

All the recordings for the streaming services are in the cloud, they would have to provide a commercial skip feature, like Philo has done recently for the cloud dvr recordings.


----------



## elmeng (Mar 7, 2009)

osu1991 said:


> All the recordings for the streaming services are in the cloud, they would have to provide a commercial skip feature, like Philo has done recently for the cloud dvr recordings.


What if have a usb thumb drive attached? Are recordings stored there?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

elmeng said:


> What if have a usb thumb drive attached? Are recordings stored there?


No


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

They're all in the cloud (and streamed)… even the recordings.


----------

